# Test E, Mast E, Tren E, T-bol, Anavar cycle review



## leo74 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey guys.  5'6 about 165, ~10% currently this is my 3rd cycle and by far the best so far.  This was meant to be a lean bulk, but turned into more of a recomp when I got a hold of some anavar and couldnt wait to use it.

1-4 tbol 60mg/day
1-12 250mg test e
1-12 400mg tren e
1-12 400mg mast e
8-14 var 60-90mg/day

HcG 2 weeks on 2 weeks off 250iu eod
.5mg adex eod
.25mg caber eod

PCT 2 weeks after last pin (used var up to pct)
Clomid 50/50/25/25
Nolva 40/40/20/20
Aromasin 25mg ed

Everything was bought from a well known forum sponsor. It was all GP except obviously the HcG and the caber.  All I can say was wow.  After about two days I felt the tbol kicking in.  The pumps were pretty ridiculous and I noticed some changes by the first week in mass.  The tbol definitely helped kick this deal off. It gave me that motivation looking in the mirror to keep the diet clean till the good stuff could start doing its thing. Strength did increase even when that was not the goal.  I planned to run the t-bol a bit longer but I came across some anavar and wanted to give it a go. By the way I am not a very large guy so 60mg of tbol was plenty for a 3rd cycle.

Close to the end of week 3 I felt the tren come online.  Strength increased on par with tbol. Aggression went threw the roof.  It was just enough to get that "I'm pissed and I NEED to lift before somebody dies" feeling, but was by no means uncontrollable anger. In my opinion that is a pretty handy "side effect" lol. Results came hard and they came fast.  With diet and cardio I slowly lost a few lbs, but looking in the mirror Id swear I put on 10lbs. The winter pudge layer turned into a full, lean, shapely look. It looked like the deeper layers of fat literally transformed into muscle and worked its way out.  Last time I did equal test/tren and had twice the sides at half the dose as I did this round with about twice as much tren as test.

The masteron definitely helped with vascularity and staying pretty dry even though test makes me bloat pretty noticeably (to me atleast).  I had absolutely 0 joint pain, but to be honist I respond to volume alot better than to heavy weight.  If you are older or have any sort of sex drive issues USE THIS. I just turned into THE alpha male and nothing can stop you.  My weakest trait is probably veins even when I am 10% or less.  Mast helped bring them out. In the gym they would be popping all over my arms and shoulders.

When the var came in I noticed a slight increase in cardio enduance and slight increase in strength.  Even after the last pin veins kept growing and I kept leaning out.  My favorite part about this anavar was the V line bellow the abs.  Im not super lean, abs are showing but not like a magazine model.  This stuff just shredded the V and threw some veins down there as well. Definately also the girlfriend's favorite part.

I am actually about to start PCT so we will see how much of the gains I can hold onto.  For a guy my size and experience I would not go to much higher on the doses or you'll and up with shoulders wider than you are tall. Even one of these cycles a year will get alot of guys to were they look great without raising to many eyebrows about being toooo jacked if you know what I mean. Friends of mine who have 0 interest in fitness even started to throw compliments at me.  Its an Amazing feeling . So far I am down 6 lbs, but also about 4% bf.  Just remember get that diet right and the results are nothing short of amazing.  I don't plan to get much bigger, I am pretty stumpy shaped so mass goes farther for me.

Overall I am very very pleased with this combo and plan to try a similar go next year with short esters.  Thumbs up GP!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice job bro. I have my first tren blast approaching and this is like music to my ears. Good luck with recovery and hitting all of your future goals!


----------



## BadGas (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice read brother. Congrats on new found successes.


----------



## BadGas (Apr 27, 2014)

OH..btw, I couldn't find a sponsor GP. I do know of a GP brand that is offered by 1 or some of our sponsors, but have not seen a sponsor called GP. Is GP a brand that that you used or did I actually miss something more obvious?


----------



## leo74 (Apr 27, 2014)

BadGas said:


> OH..btw, I couldn't find a sponsor GP. I do know of a GP brand that is offered by 1 or some of our sponsors, but have not seen a sponsor called GP. Is GP a brand that that you used or did I actually miss something more obvious?



Sorry if I misled you there but discussing sources is not really allowed. Geneza Pharmaceuticals is what GP stands for and that's the brand. You can pm me and I can tell you that way I believe.


----------

